# Môi khô nứt nẻ ngày đông nhờ có 5 cách trị này mà mềm mại, căng mọng sau 1 đêm



## MoonLight (6/10/18)

Tạm biệt đôi môi khô ráp, nứt nẻ mùa hanh khô chỉ với 5 bí quyết sau đây.

Khi thời tiết bắt đầu vào đông cũng là lúc chị em phải lo lắng về các vấn đề làn da, đặc biệt là đôi môi khô nứt nẻ. Không chỉ gây đau rát, khó ăn và khó giao tiếp mà các chị em còn trở nên thiếu tự tin vì vẻ ngoái kém thẩm mỹ. 

_

_
_Nếu dưỡng môi sai cách sẽ khiến tốc độ bị nứt môi càng sâu hơn, bong tróc nhiều hơn thậm chí là dẫn đến chảy máu._​
Để giải quyết tình trạng này, các chị em cũng thường nhờ cậy vào son bóng để giúp đôi môi trông có vẻ căng mọng hơn. Tuy nhiên, loại son này chỉ có tác dụng che đi khuyết điểm môi khô và về sau càng khiến cho đôi môi thêm phần nứt nẻ nhiều hơn. Do đó, thay vì sử dụng son môi, hội chị em nên "nằm lòng" những bí quyết dưỡng môi này trong ngày thời tiết hanh khô. 




​*1. Dầu dừa*
Không chỉ là "thần dược" dành cho da và tóc, dầu dừa còn là chất dưỡng ẩm tuyệt vời cho mọi đôi môi. Chỉ cần thoa nhẹ một lớp dầu dừa vào mỗi buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ, chị em sẽ thức dậy vào hôm sau với đôi môi mềm mịn và thắm sắc hơn. Đặc biệt, dầu dừa còn là thành phần thiên nhiên nên không gây kích ứng và vô cùng an toàn. 

_

_
_Rẻ tiền, hiệu quả cao là những từ khóa đặc biệt dành cho dầu dừa khi nói đến vấn đề dưỡng ẩm cho môi. _​
Dầu dừa có tính kháng khuẩn cao, có thể chống oxi hóa và giữ ẩm rất tốt cho làn da. Ngoài ra, loại dầu này còn chứa rất nhiều axit có lợi cũng như rất giàu vitamin E giúp cho chu trình dưỡng ẩm đôi môi của bạn sẽ hiệu quả hơn trông thấy. 

*2. Dầu olive*
Giống như dầu dừa, dầu olive cũng dù là nguyên chất hay là son dưỡng tự nhiên được chiết xuất từ chính nó thì cũng đều rất tốt cho làn da môi của các chị em. Bởi ngoài công dụng làm giảm độ nứt nẻ, tăng tính mềm mại thì dầu olive còn biết đến với khả năng trị thâm môi hiệu quả. 

_

_
_Dầu olive tuy không có mùi thơm dễ chịu như dầu dừa nhưng công dụng thì chẳng kém cạnh là bao. Chỉ cần bạn kiên trì sử dụng, những tự ti do đôi môi nứt nẻ sẽ nhanh chóng được hóa giải. _​
Trong dầu olive có thành phần các vitamin dồi dào và các chất oxy hóa nên dễ dàng tăng cường sức sống cho đôi môi vốn kém sắc của bạn. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể kết hợp dầu olive cùng với mật ong hoặc đường để làm hỗn hợp tẩy tế bào chết vô cùng hiệu quả. Cách làm này sẽ nhẹ nhàng tẩy đi những phần da chết và xỉn màu một cách nhẹ nhàng mà không làm tổn thương tế bào biểu bì của môi. 

*3. Mật ong*
Mật ong chứa rất nhiều vitamin, chất khoáng và các axit amin tự nhiên giúp hấp thu và giữ lại nước. Bên cạnh đó, các axit alpha hydroxy (AHA) có trong mật ong còn có nhiệm vụ hỗ trợ tẩy tế bào chết và chống lão hóa cho đôi môi một cách thần kỳ. Vì thế, nếu đang tìm kiếm cho mình một công thức dưỡng môi đơn giản mà không quá tốn kém, bạn có thể sử dụng mật ong.

_

_
_Thử ngay cách trị khô môi bằng mật ong giúp môi mềm, căng mịn nhanh chóng chỉ sau một đêm. _​
Sử dụng mật ong nguyên chất trực tiếp để thoa lên môi là cách đơn giản và nhanh chóng nhất. Trước khi đi ngủ mỗi tối, bạn đừng quên thoa lên đôi môi một lớp mật ong và giữ cho đến sáng hôm sau. Trong thời gian ngủ, mật ong sẽ thẩm thấu vào da và cải thiện độ mềm mịn cũng như độ ẩm của môi. 

*4. Nha đam*
Với nhiều chị em thì việc chăm sóc cho làn da mặt bằng nha đam là một việc quá đổi quen thuộc. Vậy tại sao lại không chăm sóc cho đôi môi bằng nha đam khi chúng bị nứt nẻ chứ? Nổi tiếng với khả năng dưỡng ẩm tốt, chỉ cần một lớp gel nha đam trên môi thì tình trạng khô ráp và nứt nẻ của đôi môi sẽ được cải thiện tức thời.

_

_
_Gel nha đam không chỉ là "thần dược" cho da mặt mà còn giúp đôi môi thêm căng mọng. _​
Không chỉ tăng cường độ ẩm, giúp làm lành các vết nứt gây đau trên môi một cách nhanh chóng, nha đam còn góp phần xóa tan sắc tố thâm sạm để môi hồng hào, căng mọng.

*5. Vitamin E*
Vốn được biết đến với sức mạnh cải thiện tình trạng da, tóc làm ngăn chặn lão hóa, khi vitamin E kết hợp với một số nguyên liệu khác còn đem lại tác dụng trị môi thâm hiệu quả, dưỡng môi hoàn hảo. Đối với vitamin E dạng viên nang, bạn có thể dùng kim chọc 1 lỗ nhỏ sau đó sử dụng thoa lên môi trước khi đi ngủ (để qua đêm).

_

_
_Bạn hãy sử dụng vitamin E liên tục 3 lần mỗi tuần, và trong 1 tháng là bạn đã có thể cảm nhận được thành quả._
​*Lưu ý:*
Bên cạnh việc việc sử dụng mặt nạ môi từ các nguyên liệu tự nhiên, phái đẹp cũng cần phải cung cấp đủ nước cho cơ thể. Đây là một trong những mẹo chữa môi khô nứt nẻ đơn giản nhất dành cho các chị em. Điều này sẽ giúp cơ thể miễn nhiễm được với các loại độc tố tốt hơn và đồng thời cơ thể sẽ được cung cấp đủ nước trong suốt cả ngày.

Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên bổ sung thêm nhiều loại trái cây để cung cấp độ ẩm cần thiết cho môi, như vậy môi sẽ tự động hồi phục.




​_Nguồn: Khampha_​


----------

